# Colson Double Eagle



## redman007 (Sep 16, 2016)

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/172343592193


What do yall think?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## John zachow (Sep 16, 2016)

Great looking bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2016)

BIN for $4200 or make offer.  Nice pics.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2016)

I've never seen that seat on one of these bikes but otherwise not a bad looking bike. I would say about $1k over the money but that original paint girls bike at Copake earlier this year has me wondering. V/r Shawn


----------



## RJWess (Sep 16, 2016)

I don’t know if that seat is right but it looks like it was meant to be. Tomahawk stem looks really nice on the bike. Great looking bike!


----------



## mrg (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice looking bike, wrong badge tho, should have a Deluxe not the Clipper one because of springer & tail light, I know they reopop the clipper one, nice seat also but don't look right on there, I am curious the see what it goes for because I was thinking about putting my clipper up for about the same.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2016)

mrg said:


> Nice looking bike, wrong badge tho, should have a Deluxe not the Clipper one because of springer & tail light, I know they reopop the clipper one, nice seat also but don't look right on there, I am curious the see what it goes for because I was thinking about putting my clipper up for about the same.




Is yours original paint or restored? I believe the seat shown on teh bike above would be correct for a Hawthorne Five Bar and is actually a lot more expensive than the correct seat--same for the stem. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Is yours original paint or restored? I believe the seat shown on teh bike above would be correct for a Hawthorne Five Bar and is actually a lot more expensive than the correct seat--same for the stem. V/r Shawn



If someone gets this bike, I'll take the saddle for my Monark built Hawthorne Twin Bar


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2016)

Isn't the Tomahawk stem a little earlier than this bike?


----------



## RJWess (Sep 16, 2016)

I am pretty sure they were never stock on any bike. Always a aftermarket piece.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2016)

RJWess said:


> I am pretty sure they were never stock on any bike. Always a aftermarket piece.
> 
> View attachment 360665 View attachment 360666



Didn't mean that it was original to the bike. Just thought that it was offered earlier than this bike. I could be wrong.


----------



## redman007 (Sep 16, 2016)

Great discussion guys!

I really like it and currently  negotiating with the owner.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2016)

redman007 said:


> Great discussion guys!
> 
> Made an offer and the seller immediately countered back knocking  $1000 off...I think it could be had for less than $3000. Who would be tempted at that money?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



If I didn't already have one I'd be on it. You could sell the seat and stem, buy the correct parts, and  be ahead on that deal. Only tough part is finding a decent original-and correct badge. Badge will usually be about $200 if you can find one. V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Sep 16, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Is yours original paint or restored? I believe the seat shown on teh bike above would be correct for a Hawthorne Five Bar and is actually a lot more expensive than the correct seat--same for the stem. V/r Shawn



 Mine is a standard clipper, restored about 25 yrs ago


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 17, 2016)

Badge is pretty much unobtainium. Nick paid quite a bit more than $200 for his.....luckily, tho it was rough, it matched the bike perfectly haha  We have a nice original silver Clipper badge if anyone needs it, we'd used it as a place keeper till we found the brass one.

Does anyone know of another original paint Double Eagle? We've never seen another.
Took this pic last week after taking it out for it's annual oiling lol.

Darcie


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Badge is pretty much unobtainium. Nick paid quite a bit more than $200 for his.....luckily, tho it was rough, it matched the bike perfectly haha  We have a nice original silver Clipper badge if anyone needs it, we'd used it as a place keeper till we found the brass one.
> 
> Does anyone know of another original paint Double Eagle? We've never seen another.
> Took this pic last week after taking it out for it's annual oiling lol.
> ...




I believe Larkin has a pretty nice original. V/r Shawn


----------

